# Very Concerned



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

This about the second time i noticed this. After Blu was done pooping he also pushed out a yellow ball of some sort. Kind of like mucus but held together. This time there were two. He has an appt. with the vet coming up but i think i might want to be taking him earlier? Any ideas to what this might be? He is eating, drinking, playing and sleeping like normal. He doesnt act like there is anything wrong??? Please help


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What does he eat? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Yikes.. I realize this is a terrible food but this is what the breeder had him on- purina proplan puppy chicken and rice shredded. Ive only had him for a week so i didnt want to overwhelm him with a food change just yet... Do you think i should change it sooner than later? Oh he also gets half a tablet of New Vet Plus vitamins daily


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd be safe, and bring the stool, along with the 'yellow ball' to the vet for analysis. That way, when you do bring him in, they'd have the answer for you. If it is something bad, then they can call you and move the appointment up.


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Mucus in the stool is a sign of irritable bowel. I would take a sample to the vet but that is likely the cause. 2 of my chis have mucus fairly regularly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Triciad said:


> Mucus in the stool is a sign of irritable bowel. I would take a sample to the vet but that is likely the cause. 2 of my chis have mucus fairly regularly.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



What can i do to help him if this is the case?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If I were you, I would get a sample tested. No history of parasites? Mucous usually means the intestines are irritated. I do think you should switch foods, but it would be a good idea to get a sample tested first since some dog's digestive systems get sent for a loop when switching food anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Susan & Krystal, bring the stool sample in.
Keep us updated on the results. Keeping you guys in my 
thoughts, hoping it's nothing serious. When did you treat
against parasites last? Does he get scraps or treats? Or
roam outside unsupervised?


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> I agree with Susan & Krystal, bring the stool sample in.
> Keep us updated on the results. Keeping you guys in my
> thoughts, hoping it's nothing serious. When did you treat
> against parasites last? Does he get scraps or treats? Or
> roam outside unsupervised?


I will get the the stool sample done. He has no history for parasites and his last shots... I'd have to go look at his record ( dont have it with me right now ) he does get treats- purina pro plan training treats and charlie bears ( cutting back on the purina ) his breeder did change his food right before i got him and said that his poop would look funny the first few days but it has been a little over a week? Thanks soo much for all the help everyone!


----------

